# RTL Chartshow heute 24.08.2013 Jeanette u. Lena



## Scooter (24 Aug. 2013)

Frage an alle wer kann heute Abend von RTL HD 20.15 Die Chartshow Jeanette Biedermann und Lena Meyer Landrut aufnehmen und hier ins Forum stellen ? 

MFG. SCOOTER :thx:


----------

